# Polish/glaze/sealant/wax



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

I am really sorry, as I am sure this questions been asked a million times, but could someone tell the the "on the street reality" differences between a Polish/Glaze/Sealant and Wax ?

What does each thing do differently to make it so you should do it in this order ?

I know a Polish improves the paint and a wax protects it, but its the Glaze and the Sealant I am confused / unsure about mostly.

I dont need to know the scientific stuff, just what the differences are "in the real world reality"

Many thanks


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

As you say, the polish improves the swirls etc from the paint.

Then you could glaze if you want, this is a step that offers no correction, but does enhance the paint through oils or other agents...some of them do have fillers mind you...

As for a sealant / wax - they are the same thing, both are there to protect your paintwork and all your hard work.... wax is more "natural" and a sealant is more "man made"

Each offer different things in terms of durability, use and cost...oh and look different on certain paints and cars if you believe that...

:thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks mate.

So why would Poorboys recommend following thier EX-P Sealant with a Wax when they both do the same thing ?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

MarkSmith said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> So why would Poorboys recommend following thier EX-P Sealant with a Wax when they both do the same thing ?


They want to make more money?!?!? 

I don't really know, some people do it quite a bit - use both a wax and a sealant... I have never seen the point tbh...but each to their own!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

to sell more products :lol:

damn you beat me to it cue


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

LOL !

So which, if not using both, is best - a wax or a sealant ? and is there ANY advantage of using both ??


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

MarkSmith said:


> LOL !
> 
> So which, if not using both, is best - a wax or a sealant ? and is there ANY advantage of using both ??


FFS...ask an easier question why don't you... :lol: 

LSP (Last Stage Protection) is probably theeee biggest personal thing about the whole of detailing (imo)

Ask 100 people and you WILL get 100 different answers and reasons...

At the moment, I prefer sealants...I find them easier and quicker to use, and on my silver, you just can't beat Zaino - in my eyes...

Now, you may not think that, and you prefer dodo SN, Craig may want both because he likes that...

It's a truly individual thing.... and a big can o worms!!!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

yeah, i want both :lol:
i havent tried zaino, but i did my car with ultima paint guard, sealant and topped up with a spray sealant, and plan to wax it soon, :lol:
just because im like that.. not sure if there is benefits other than the fun of doing so.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Just spoke to Poorboys on the phone ( they very kindly called me as I emailed them last week asking the exact same questions ) - they say the Sealant will protect your hard work after the polish and the glaze and it last a long time, and wax on top of that would further improve the overall finish and shine and how long it lasts.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

MarkSmith said:


> Just spoke to Poorboys on the phone ( they very kindly called me as I emailed them last week asking the exact same questions ) - they say the Sealant will protect your hard work after the polish and the glaze and it last a long time, and wax on top of that would further improve the overall finish and shine and how long it lasts.


Yeah, I guess the thinking could be that the sealant underneath the wax will not be touched as the wax dissolves...so you will have the wax protection, then after that, the sealant kicks in...

I would like to see an independent test to see actually how long extra and is it really worth it....

:thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

I am on it !

I am going to do a test on my girls car - split into three - one part with wax, one with sealant and one with both.

Will see how it goes !


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

rob @ prism told me he uses shield under bos, for a similar reason, so that when BOS wears off you still have the longer lasting shield left,

would also like to know how much longer it lasts lol.. so far have not had a product on the car til it wears away :lol:, I buy so much and try new things, that im usually taking products off half way through thier durability lol


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> rob @ prism told me he uses shield under bos, for a similar reason, so that when BOS wears off you still have the longer lasting shield left,
> 
> would also like to know how much longer it lasts lol.. so far have not had a product on the car til it wears away :lol:, I buy so much and try new things, that im usually taking products off half way through thier durability lol


Durability is a bit of a non starter for me - I don't want or need something to last 500 years, as I like to clean the car every week, and top up once a month...so anything longer than a month is a waste...

When you are a pro and working on others cars, I can see the point...

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Durability is a bit of a non starter for me - I don't want or need something to last 500 years, as I like to clean the car every week, and top up once a month...so anything longer than a month is a waste...
> 
> When you are a pro and working on others cars, I can see the point...
> 
> :thumb:


exactly my thoughts, 
nano sealants are a good choice if your a pro, then your own car wont need as much work.. (lets face it, no one likes a busman's holiday :lol 
but for people like us who like to wash/detail the car, its not a big factor how long it lasts.. i wash my car 2-3 times per week.. or more if needed, so its not like i dont find the time lol.


----------

